# Ate mold...



## Drazic<3

...yep, I am a fool. But I am freaked right out. 

Last night I was eating a cheese string, and it was tasting fine, then a bit tasted weird so I looked down and in the middle was some green mold. I spat it out and was immediatly sick with the shock. 

Now, I know actual moldy cheese is out, but could there be the same listeria risk with eating mold on pasterised cheese? I googled and googled but can't find anything conclusive. 

I feel a bit sick and a bit tummy achy today, but that is pretty normal for me. I rang the midwife and she said she would only be concerned about listeria if I had eaten unpasterised cheese but if I feel unwell to contact her again straight away. 

I know I have to wait it out and see, but I am so scared. Just as I was beginning to build my confidence up it's all gone again and I don't want to feel like this for weeks. Just wondering if anyone else has accidently eaten anything moldy and been fine, or weather anyone knows if I am really at risk of listeria? 

Thanks girls, I know it sounds stupid but I am really upset about this.


----------



## alio

i really would try not to worry too much.... i very much doubt eating a small piece of mould would mean you had ingested listeria bacteria. many people eat things they 'shouldn't' unconciously every day and the chances of it causing something sinister are minute. don't worry love. xx


----------



## jen1604

I'm pretty sure you'll be fine chicky :hugs: 

I once accidentally munched on some mouldy bread in a sandwich and I was ok :thumbup: 

Don't be upset.I'm off now,sorry for hijacking 2nd tri ladies! xxx


----------



## lili24

Awwww.. You will be fine hun! :flower: :flower: 

I don't remember seeing a post about eating mould before but I remember someone eating a very out of date yogurt! And they were fine. Plus if you spat it out and were sick afterwards you probably haven't eaten much of it. I'm sure people have eaten much worse things and not even realised.

I don't know what to say really but you will be ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## workaholic

Aw chick, don't worry. It's probably just psychological that you feel sick.

I've eaten fruit with a bit of mold on by mistake and i was ok.


----------



## sarahchops86

oh nooo i hate when that happens!! its usually bread thats the sneaky molder tho! i bet its fine as its a realatively small amount of mold and your probably feeling sick just because of thinking about it. drink water and relax :)


----------



## -Linn-

if it was cheese you'll be fine hun... But even if it was something else it would just give you food poisoning! Relax :hugs:


----------



## lil_miss_pink

I've done this twice in the last couple of weeks!!! The first time my friend gave me a glass of orange juice which I drank without looking at it - then realised it tasted like crap and had green chunks floating in it! Makes me feel queasy just thinking about it! :sick:

The second time I buttered my toast with marg that I realised had mold on it after I'd eaten it.... :sick:

Both times I was fine (although majorly grossed out!) so I really wouldn't worry hun :hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

When I was pregnant with mty daughter, I had a trifle from the canteen. at the time I had a cold so couldn't smell or taste much. One of the canteen staff came up afterwards and asked if the trifle was aokay as a number of people had returned it complaining the cream was off. 

I immediately panicked and rang my doctor. He said not to worry about it. I didn't get ill and my daughter was okay.

Alex


----------



## ModernMillie

I know it is easier said than done, but don't worry. Many conscientious expectant mothers find themselves accidentally ingesting something on the "no-no" list, and both them and their babies are just fine. You spat it out, anyway, so nothing probably found its way down. 

Drink a refreshing drink, put your legs up, and allow yourself to relax. Don't allow yourself to focus on this; instead, focus on all the exciting things ahead of you.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for your lovely messages girls. I was really feeling panicked but I am going to take your advice and relax about it. I am trying my best and will continue to do so, but I guess all this stress is worse than a little mould! 

I asked the women at my work and they all thought I was mental for even giving it a second thought. They are very much of the 'in our day there was none of this information and we turned out fine!' school. Going to chill for the rest of the day, and just be aware for any symptoms. Thank you -x-


----------



## HollyGolitely

I think for that small amount, the worst you'll get is a stomachache, and probably not even that. It's good that you contacted your MW, and I'm sure if she had any concerns you would be under a physician's care right now. I totally understand, because honestly, this kind of thing freaks me out even when I'm not pregnant! Take care and don't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## alio

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks so much for your lovely messages girls. I was really feeling panicked but I am going to take your advice and relax about it. I am trying my best and will continue to do so, but I guess all this stress is worse than a little mould!
> 
> I asked the women at my work and they all thought I was mental for even giving it a second thought. *They are very much of the 'in our day there was none of this information and we turned out fine!' school.* Going to chill for the rest of the day, and just be aware for any symptoms. Thank you -x-

There's something to be said for this attitude. xx


----------



## beachlover1

Not an issue at all. It's not like listeria so don't worry. My jam had a moldy patch on it so I mixed it up and ate it just now....not a second thought! Moldy cheese as in Brie etc is unpasturised that's the issue. I would forget it happened and worry as to why you were actually eating something as gross as cheese straw things ......infact I think the mould would be more tasty x


----------



## Drazic<3

Really, it's different to listeria? Oh darling you have so just put my mind at ease! Thank you :kiss: - yeah, cheese strings hey?! Go figure! I can't stomach bread yet I love processed cheese :dohh:


----------



## Quartz

When I was pregnant I ate jam that had mold on it and we were all fine


----------



## Moomad

And you puked it up!!! SO it couldn't hurt you anyways cos it wasn't there long enough :)


----------



## Hayley90

dont worry hun :)
ive accidentally done it so many times, always once ive swallowed :dohh: the offending bit of food. 

if you were sick you probably haven't digested any of it at all, and your body will be good at killing off unwanted germs & antibodies to protect you & bub - dont worry :hugs: 

xx

edit - all these girls talking about mouldy jam...making me want jam on toast. hopefully mines not mouldy too :)


----------



## tonyamanda

I accidentally ate an ant that was in my porridge.. :haha: 
if you spat it out nothing probably got through anyway hun but even so im sure it should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Moomad

OMG that just reminded me of the time I poured milk onto my cornflakes and a SLUG came out of the bottle!!!


----------

